# Tren ace, test prop and winny is the BEST cutting cycle?



## crazyotter (Mar 20, 2012)

I`m looking to get my summer cycle ordered soon and I`m pretty sure I`ll be going with-

Tren ace- 100mg ed week 1-10
Test prop- 125mg ed week 1-10
Winny (oral) 50mg ed week 4-10

Mast prop 75mg ed week 4-10

I`ve never run winny before so I`m not sure how that's going to feel. 

Any suggestion or feedback would be appreciated. Im a veteran as far as tren and test. Just wondering if winny is the best for this cut. 

Age-29
Weight-240-245
Bf% 10-11

Cycle goal- drop 2% bf while keeping as much size as possible.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 20, 2012)

winny will dry you out for sure, however itll fuck up your lipids badly. Id recommend cutting it out and using more masteron or tren in its place


there is this stuff called pgcl...hear its fucking crazy you should try it


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol....you could ask the other guy about it, but he died today.


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 20, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> winny will dry you out for sure, however itll fuck up your lipids badly. Id recommend cutting it out and using more masteron or tren in its place
> 
> 
> there is this stuff called pgcl...hear its fucking crazy you should try it



pgcl?? ok ill look it up


----------



## cmtz429 (Mar 21, 2012)

Look in this forum one guy is all messed up because of pgcl. He was vomiting and had mad sh!ts. He said he felt like he was dying and was going to er or something. I would get feed back first.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 21, 2012)

i was joking lmao


----------



## Thresh (Mar 21, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> pgcl?? ok ill look it up



Pgcl is stupid to take. Side effects are horrible. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 21, 2012)

Just started winny. Been running prop,tren,mast best cutting cycle ever! I'm in week five and seeing changes everyday


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 21, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Just started winny. Been running prop,tren,mast best cutting cycle ever! I'm in week five and seeing changes everyday



How much below maintenance do you keep calories during cut cycles


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 21, 2012)

Changes bro to be honest with you because your body changes. This offseason I was consistently eating roughly 4500+ cals a day. And plateau around 240. When I started dieting I cut all junk out. Had one cheat meal a week( post workout leg day) which put me at about 350 pro, 250 carb, 100 fat. Left it there for a while until I stopped seeing results then started carb cycling. Everyone is different ya know a lot is based on knowing ur metabolism, what foods work with your body, energy output, and consistency.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 21, 2012)

Add cardio and either t3/Clen or ECA and if you are a solid 10-11 percent you could get down to 6% easy in 10 weeks


----------



## IronPotato (Mar 21, 2012)

it's all diet,we all respond differently to different compunds.. those are typically included in a lot of cutting cycles though. if your diet is spot on and consistent,you will no doubt have fantastic gains!


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 21, 2012)

t3 clen prop mast and tren for me on my next cycle. winny just murders my joints no matter what


----------



## chilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> there is this stuff called pgcl...hear its fucking crazy you should try it



Lmao^^

The guy that was shittin his brains out


----------



## Calves of Steel (Mar 21, 2012)

Am I reading this right? 2 grams of injectables a week, 700mg of which is tren and your goal is just to lose 5lbs of fat and lose as little mass as possible? I'm afraid you may be very disappointed when you end up losing at least twice as much fat and worse...gaining a lot of muscle at the same time. Sorry man.

Seriously though, you will look incredible after that cycle. Why not extend the test and winny one week longer than the tren and throw in some HGH as well?


----------



## mth496 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tren / Mast / Prop does wonders me for.


----------



## alextg (Mar 21, 2012)

prop/tren/mast and winny


----------



## BigTrav (Oct 30, 2013)

Winnie is not typically gonna bring out striations in the muscle the way that Tren A will, but what it can do is maintain a level of fullness and roundness in the muscle without the excess water retention. This is especial good when a competitor has to discontinue the Test Prop Three weeks out from a contest to get the water off. You will still be running the Tren to keep your lean striated muscle , but it will not replace the fullness that the Prop was giving you. That's when you can up your winnie a little to bring back some fullness but without the water retention that Prop was giving you. Arimidex will also be good to add to your pre contest stack to achieve that Dry look. The big misconception is that Prop holds less water that E or CYP. Everyone's body reacts different to different compounds. Take for instant, I gain more water and Gyno from Prop then CYP or E. now mind you, your diet plays a key role in water retention obviously, But I've always been leaner on CYP or E. The point of running Prop is not necessarily for some guy who's doing a cutting cycle to look good at the beach. It's main use for cutting is for pre contest purposes. Since Prop clears your system so much faster than CYP or E, you can get rid of the water 3 to 4 weeks out depending on the desired look. The key here is that 3 weeks off of test is not enough time for your body to loose to much mass, especially when your running Tren A, Winnie and what ever the fuck else that's maintaining that mass. where is with Cyp or E it would take up to 12 weeks to clear your system and get most of the water out. you can loose allot of mass being off of Test for 12 weeks, get the picture Norbit. The object is to be as Big ,Full, Dry, and as striated as you can possible be, all at the same time.


----------

